

Show HN: "Get Mac Apps" - Install Multiple OSX Apps Easily. Would love feedback - kelv
http://getmacapps.com

======
omgmog
This is really nice and simple, and might be nicer if you supported selecting
the applications from the terminal like..

curl -s <http://getmacapps.com/raw/chrome:firefox:sublime> | sh

Additionally, if you're interested in supporting it, I think this process
would work with my "Install all firefoxes" shell script, that works in a
similar manner (it curls dmgs, installs, etc.) You can see more about it here
- <https://github.com/omgmog/install-all-firefox>

Might be worth adding descriptions, and links to the original sites for
applications, so that people can discern if they want to install them or not.

~~~
kelv
Thanks omgmog, really good to hear your thoughts.

Cool script, it would definitely be useful to support your "Install all
firefoxes script", possibly in a collapsable developers section.

Good ideas. I'll definitely be adding links/descriptions if the site gets any
sort of traction.

